# G43x sights - look for G43x sights or G48 sights? Holsters?



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a Glock 43x on order. I am not very knowledgeable about Glocks, but do own one, a G42, and will probably replace its sights with TruGlo or Ameriglo night sights. However, in trying to find those for the G43x, I'm confused....does it take the same sights as the G43 or the G48?

I had not thought the G43x was all that popular from surfing on the 'net, but I spent about 8 hours trying to find one in stock over the last two days. Finally did at Sportsman's Guide. I could find G48s all over. That the G48 was my second choice. I wanted something with a shorter barrel for IWB carry that would fit between the G42 and my H&K VP9sk. The G48's barrel was just too long.

Oh, what about holsters? Should I be looking for G43 or G48 holsters? I haven't looked yet, but I am guessing there may not be many out for the G43x.......

Thanks.
Papersniper


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Try this.....
https://www.rockyourglock.com/parts/G42sights.htm

GW


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Goldwing said:


> Try this.....
> https://www.rockyourglock.com/parts/G42sights.htm
> 
> GW


Thanks, that answered the sights question.

I have since overcome my earlier brain fart: G43 and G43x holsters are interchangeable. The G48 has a longer slide. I did mention I am a newbie when it comes to Glocks, right? I also figured out for magazine pouches the G48/G43x will be the same....or should be.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I've got a few of these holsters for my 43X and 19 as well as for my S&W mod 60. https://azulagunholsters.com/ I prefer leather and these are as good as any I've used over the last 30+ yrs.I have the pancake and the IWB's.Well made, fit the gun good and are comfortable.They have holsters and mag pouches for the 43X specifically, no need to wonder about 48/43X being the same or not.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

stokes said:


> I've got a few of these holsters for my 43X and 19 as well as for my S&W mod 60. https://azulagunholsters.com/ I prefer leather and these are as good as any I've used over the last 30+ yrs.I have the pancake and the IWB's.Well made, fit the gun good and are comfortable.They have holsters and mag pouches for the 43X specifically, no need to wonder about 48/43X being the same or not.


I have always thought their simple pancake belt models were a terrific price, and I also like the look of leather. However, I've moved into Kydex for my carry guns. It does not look or feel as near good, but I am concerned about re-holstering into a leather holster that could deform and interfer with the safe process. But I may end up getting one of them.....especially for a stainless, metal frame pistol. They just look so great in a leather holster!


----------

